# [Illustartor]Kann Farben von verbogenen Objekten nicht ändern



## Kilinho (20. Dezember 2004)

Tach zusammen,
 ich habe folgendes Problem:
 Ich habe eine Grafik im Illustartor komplett in schwarz erstellt.
 Nun will ich alles (Schriften/Objekte) weiß einfärben, allerdings bleiben die Objekte die ich transformiert habe irgendiwe immer grau, egal was ich für eine Farbe bzw. Transparenz wähle.

 Wäre cool, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

 Danke,
 Kilian


----------



## zechi (21. Dezember 2004)

Beschreib mal näher, wie du die Objekte erstellt hast.
zum Beispiel ob da Schnittmasken zum Einsatz kommen ...


----------

